# Moving to Portland, OR in a year...



## norcalcook (Jul 16, 2006)

...to attend culinary school. I'm just wondering if anyone has gone to any of the schools in the area and if so what they thought of them. Or just any insight about any of the schools would be very helpful. Thanks a load!

-Eric


----------



## bigben440 (Jul 20, 2003)

hey i have been to Western Culinary for their grand opening, They moved from their old place. ITs a very nice facility but its not that great of a school, they push you throught and dont teach u alot, but ya i'm only 17 and thats what i think because of chefs that i have talk to that have gone there. There is another school in portland call Oregon Culinary institute. It is half the price as Western. I have not yet been there but its seems good, and thats all that i know of. but ya i'm only 17 so i dont know:chef:


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't tell you much of the culinary school situation in Portland as I haven't lived in that area for *many* years now. I can tell you this:

Portland has a hopping, rocking restaurant scene. Rivaled only by Seattle several hours to the north, Portland has become one of the greatest places to showcase Pacific Northwest native foods and cuisine. Many notable chefs have opened doors in the area.

In additional to the culinary scene, Portland and the surrounding area also home to many microbreweries and wineries.

The state's no sales tax makes it enviable to Washitonians, but the state tax more than makes up for the loss of revenue. Many who work in Portland actually live in Washington. (Which is how my family got there back in the early 70s.)

Take Ben's advice but shop around as well. Many junior colleges offer _good_ courses in culinary arts, baking/pastry and nutrition. Find out the background of the chefs teaching the courses and look at the courses they offer.

Remember also, being a resident will lessen your costs if you choose to enroll in a state or local school.

Good luck,
Ciao,


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Why not look at Seattle?
The Seattle Art Institute Culinary Program is awesome. It's board is filled with local Seattle Chefs, and is REALLY GOOD!
There is, also South Seattle Community College, whose program is HUGE!
Take a look at their graduates, especially in Pastry! It's legendary!
L


----------



## norcalcook (Jul 16, 2006)

I have pretty much decided on Oregon Culinary Academy and I'm really looking forward to living in such a beautiful area. Anybody with any more thoughts are more than welcome to continue this thread!

-Eric


----------

